# cheap upholstery work



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

anybody in cali l.a. sanfernando valley want some low price upholstery work done holla at me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Aug 11 2008, 09:51 PM~11320056
> *anybody in cali l.a. sanfernando valley want some low price upholstery work done holla at me
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

pics?


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Aug 12 2008, 07:43 PM~11329073
> *pics?
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Aug 11 2008, 08:51 PM~11320056
> *anybody in cali l.a. sanfernando valley want some low price upholstery work done holla at me
> *



How much to get my front and rear seats redone on an '84 Monte... Looking for a two-tone design with the OG material. Nothing fancy...


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 15 2008, 09:50 AM~11351812
> *How much to get my front and rear seats redone on an '84 Monte... Looking for a two-tone design with the OG material. Nothing fancy...
> *


 350.00 if they are not pillow top


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a big 1957 cadillac that needs new everything. not sure if your able to do something that big. How long have you been doing this? and where are you located? I have pics of the inside if you are interested. send me a ball park figure.


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Cuanto ? For both seats on a '78 Cadi, debating on either the same black leather or burgundy-ish/dark red velour fabric same pattern nothing fancy,here's what I got.This is my weekend kruizer


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Aug 17 2008, 12:52 PM~11365619
> *Cuanto ? For both seats on a '78 Cadi, debating on either the same black leather or burgundy-ish/dark red velour fabric same pattern nothing fancy,here's what I got.This is my weekend kruizer
> 
> 
> ...


 350.00 black vinyl


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Aug 17 2008, 09:40 AM~11364592
> *I have a big 1957 cadillac that needs new everything. not sure if your able to do something that big. How long have you been doing this? and where are you located? I have pics of the inside if you are interested. send me a ball park figure.
> *


 let me see the pics first but im thinkin maybe 1000.00 you said new everything im guessing it needs new cushion and springs in the seats i really wanna see the pics first... and i first started doing headliners in 1999 then in 2004 i check into school for upholstery but i dropped out of my upholstery class i just went back last year and finished... iv'e been doing it every since i never messed up anything... and im located in the sanfernando valley pacoima, and also los angeles,


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

Here are some pics of the inside of the car. My car is at the paint shop, It is already done and they are waiting for the the chrome. I'm looking for a tan color, I attach a pic of what I'm kinda looking for.


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meza310angel310_@Aug 18 2008, 03:48 PM~11375313
> *Here are some pics of the inside of the car. My car is at the paint shop, It is already done and they are waiting for the the chrome. I'm looking for a tan color, I attach a pic of what I'm kinda looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


 man that foam on the front seats looks like an obstacle but it can be fixed its just more work send me a pm and we will work somethin out


----------



## meza310angel310 (Jul 1, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## johnnyblaze1967 (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyone in fresno visalia area that gets down on interior??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

how much to do cadillac 90's pillowtops?


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

HEY I HAVE A 81 REGAL NEED'S DOOR PANELS, DASH, FRONT&REAR SEATS,HEAD LINER& CARPET DONE HOW MUCH WOULD THAT RUN ME LOOKING TO HAVE IT DONE B4 END OF SEPTEMBER :biggrin: THANKS!


----------



## Ben E. Chupa (Jan 8, 2008)

Whats up homie? I got an 89 caprice I need front and rear seats done, I am looking for a two tone grey and light grey. How much ? I am ready to do the dam thing if the price is right..


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

heres the pics


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

http://i33.tinypic.com/1o3ndk.jpg


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

i need my el camino seat upholstered, 20 minutes away from sf. can u supply this color?


----------

